# Teespring Mystery Fulfillment



## KaymaXX (Apr 14, 2012)

I sold three nearly identical designs on Teespring, one of those being a one-color design and the other two - two-color designs.

Didn't do any marketing; they sold pretty much by themselves for some weird reason with hardly any viewings at all.

But only one of those three orders was actually filled - the one color design. Which makes me wonder what printing method was used for making that happen which, at the same time, couldn't be used to produce those other two-color designs? The only answer that makes a bit of sense to me is a vinyl cutter, but do they do that? What do you think?

I also noticed that they added a Rush Handling option to their service. Any thoughts on that?

Thanks.


----------

